# Brown Algae



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Just noticed brown algae starting to rear its ugly head in my newly solo 9" rhom 90g tank, (1 month old). Up until now always had over stocked predator tanks with plecos, minor green algae experience only. 
Did a search, will nerite (asassin) snails help and survive? I plan to keep on top of the algae the old fasion way, by hand and would just keep the snails to help with what ever I miss. 
It would be nice to have some more life in the tank too. Any thoughts welcome.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Brown Algae (Diatoms) are very common in a newly established tank. Weekly cleaning will keep it under control until your tank matures. I am not familiar with how nerite snails would help.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry I did'nt explain myself properly, the tank has been up and running for years. One month ago 3 purple parrots, 1 thin bar tiger, and 2 royal plecos, all large, where replaced by one 9" rhom.
The filter has a much smaller bio-load to take care of and the plecos are no longer cleaning any algae off the wood and glass.
These changes have resulted in brown algae. A search on this forum suggested otto cats, who's days would be numbered, and nerite snails, which may be ignored and survive to eat the brown algae, thus aiding in keeping the tank clean.
I am wondering how accurate this is? If you've read this far thank you for your patience.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Id get some malaysian trumpet snails or Ramshorn, nerites lay these white ugly eggs everywhere that dont hatch due to nerites being a saltwater snail


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Ba20 said:


> Id get some malaysian trumpet snails or Ramshorn, nerites lay these white ugly eggs everywhere that dont hatch due to nerites being a saltwater snail


I dont think the eggs are that bad from the nerite snails, but that might be because I like snails.


----------

